# New Pics of my siberian forest cat Remy



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

He is a little over 8 months old and about 8.5 lbs. He has been the best addition to my life!!


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

What a handsome boy!! I love his fluffy tail 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Georgeous boy .


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Remy is magnificant!! Love his fluffy tail.


----------



## OliverandCo. (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow. I didn;t even know this was a breed. He's just gorgeous!


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

He IS gorgeous... thanks for the compliments. AND he is hypoallergenic as well -- wah hoooo!!!


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

Remy2012 said:


> He IS gorgeous... thanks for the compliments. AND he is hypoallergenic as well -- wah hoooo!!!


And he can dust the floor for ya. :razz:


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Very pretty kitty.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the last picture the best. Really shows his beautiful markings along his back


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

toomanykits said:


> And he can dust the floor for ya. :razz:


lol! That really is a spectacular tail. He's beautiful.


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I only have one cat. In my one bedroom apt that is about all it will handle. He is the best bug catcher and this morning he kept pouncing on me and running away. I guess it was time to get up! He is the best! Totally worth every penny I spent on him. He should get twice this size... glad it's a gradual thing!


----------

